

Breaking the 1000ms Time to Glass Mobile Barrier - B-Con
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Il4swGfTOSM

======
B-Con
The slides from the talk:
[https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/1qbqqcfjz3YwocRZu2led...](https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/1qbqqcfjz3YwocRZu2led3CzhjHjcTvvQVSYET0QYyL4/edit?pli=1#slide=id.gd101c179_2_51)

Slide 31 should be extracted and made into a cheat-sheet.

